# Barbados Blackbelly Cold Tolerance



## TurtleCrossingRanch (Feb 4, 2019)

I have been doing tons of reading regarding temperature tolerances of sheep. I have a small flock of barbados blackbellies that were given to me by a friend (6 sheep and just got 2 new lambs the other day as a surprise!) In general, sheep do well in the 40s to 70s F range (as per what I have been reading on various sources), but how long will sheep tolerate subfreezing temperatures, specifically the barbados? 

We don't normally freeze where I am at in the CA mountains, but it can dip down that low at night, and it projected to stay low for several days now. 

The lambs and ewe are safely protected in the shed/barn seperate from everyone else right now. They are shut in because she tended to lead them to lay down in puddles and everyone else is shut out because I dont want the lambs stepped or laid upon and squished. There are plenty of trees in the pasture area and I have a canvas tarp shelter for them to get out of the rain.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 5, 2019)

I only know of one farm that has some Barbados in with Katahdins and Dorpers and they lamb in the fields but have wind breaks and shelters available.  We have Katahdins and just had a bunch of lambs during the time the weather was down in the 20's.  We have heat lamps and shelters available but they stayed outside.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 5, 2019)

My painted desert which had a lot of Barbados in them did fine in northern Indiana  winters. Even Lambed outside in the snow. We just a lean to shelter for them


----------

